# Piers and Bridges



## sunfish (Oct 23, 2007)

will be at the pier this weekend intrested to know the water temperture, found averages but last year it was cooler than averages


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

read my pensacola pier report!


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

http://okaloosaislandpier.blogspot.com/

http://nowcoast.noaa.gov/

1) Location. SelectGulf of Mexico East

2) Information. Select Sea Surface Temp

3) Variable. Select Sea Surface Temp

4) Time. Leave alone

5) hit Go

You can zoom in to some extent, but if you get too close you will get a message saying SST data is not available at that range.


----------

